# Winchester Supreme Field



## 48guns (Feb 12, 2005)

I just bought a new Win supreme field.....haven't even fired it yet. The fit and finish, blueing and stock are all first rate. Request your thoughts on this shotgun. Thanks and regards, Rick.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well Rick, I don't own one but i've looked at 'em a lot and they appear to be a first rate shotgun. Anytime you add a gun to your safe, it's a good thing! Burl


----------

